
My WWDC 2016 Wish List - dhruvtv
http://dhruvtv.com/wwdc-2016-wish-list/
======
heavymark
Unfortunaly tvOS most likely will not go dark scheme, because it was dark
scheme and they changed it to light. Which I agree is a horrible choice, since
every night watching tv before bed on AppleTV is blinding when the white home
screen appears and because black compliments video thumbnails so much better.
The only hope is if Apple is planning a dark option for iOS like macOS then
there is a chance they might add dark as an option on tvOS but not likely.

A few of the other items are possible and things that would help most all
users, where is the majority of the wish list items appear more to be bugs or
issues particular to the user or a small subset of users rather than issues
effecting everyone or the majority.

~~~
mikhailt
Pretty sure it's always been the light theme with tvOS. The previous aTV 3rd
gen was dark theme yes but it isn't the same OS as on 4th gen.

We'll see on Monday.

